# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Тв тюнер

## Вася 1000

Есть кто устанавливал программное обеспечение Behold TV на AVerTV 

Родное программное обеспечение AVerTV Studio 509 не устраивает а у Behold TV программное обеспечение куда лучше!:mad:
 если кто делал дайти сылку на дрова !!:mad:

----------


## Cheechako

Начать можно отсюда: http://mobilefree.ru/aver/aver_to_beholder.php
(прочие ссылки на данный момент не работают :( )
"Behold TV" имеет свои проблемы :)

----------


## konstantin99

Для полной совместимость 509 и бехольда желательна аппаратная переделка (небольшая).
На 307 у меня работал после перепрошивки.
Вот тут есть все описания и дрова с программой.

----------


## Вася 1000

Спасибо брат!!!!!!!! Помог очень!!!!!!!

----------


## Helpovik

Появилось новое программное обеспечение плюс драйверы для AVerTV Studio 509 (UA) с официальной поддержкой Windows 7 ! 
Тоько что скачал и установил для своего AverTV 507 ! Все работает просто супер!  Программу можно скачать здесь

----------

